# Offering, selling or requesting fertility drugs - PLEASE READ



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Just a gentle reminder to all members that it is against site policy to offer, sell or request drugs.

Any posts offering, selling or requesting fertility drugs will be removed/edited and the member cautioned. These drugs have been specifically prescribed for your use and not another member.

You will notice there are several "banners" and threads about this on FF as giving away or selling drugs through FF is illegal... it is both against the medicines act and the drugs misuse act.

Each month an average of 20 websites are shut down because of people offering drugs. FF cannot take that risk.

If you have any drugs remaining from your treatment cycle, please contact your clinic to ask them if they are able to dispose of them for you, alternatively you will often find that your local pharmacist will be able to do this.

Many thanks
Natasha


----------

